# Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2004)

Habe soeben eine Mail von Holger erhalten:
Hallo Thomas,
hier der Gewinner des ATS F1 Spiels. Die Technium Shimano Rolle und das Mefo Wobbler Set (war im Jackpot) hat "powermike1977" gewonnen. Adresse habe ich, Gewinn wird rausgeschickt.

Viele Grüße

Der Gewinn für die laufende Runde ist ein "Gummiset" von Shadexperts, dem Holger noch Material fürs Anglerboardspinnsystem beilegt.

Infos zum Spinnsystem hier


----------



## Rotauge (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*

Eine feine Sache ist das. Herzlichen Glückwunsch Powermike  :m


----------



## fjordbutt (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*

:e herzlichen :e glückwunsch :e powermike :q  :q  :q 

man ist die welt ungerecht.....zum zweiten mal richtig getippt und wider nichts gewonnen #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*

Du musst eben mal alleine richtig tippen)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*

Schönes Ding. Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir. Ich hab ja nur knapp daneben gelegen.  #t


----------



## Case (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*

Höhö, Jörg.
Vermutlich hast Du Schumi, Barichello, und halt den falschen Dritten getippt. Auf die Art lieg ich auch immer knapp daneben....Grins....

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Powermike..
Case


----------



## powermike1977 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*

moin!!!
das ist ja wahnsinn-ich habe noch nie etwas gewonnen! wie fett!!! habe es gerade gelesen-mir bleibt echt die spucke weg. freue mich wie ein schneekoenig-sau geil, dass der sato den weg fuer button frei gemacht hat . 
danke fuer eure glueckwuensche...den ersten fang mit der rolle und dem wobbler witme ich dem anglerboard, auch wenn wieder nur ein hollaendisches fahrrad mit meiner schwiegermudda dranhaengt!!! 
ich kann's kaum glauben-
sauber! gruss und petri heil!!!
mike


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*



> danke fuer eure glueckwuensche...den ersten fang mit der rolle und dem wobbler witme ich dem anglerboard, auch wenn wieder nur ein hollaendisches fahrrad mit meiner schwiegermudda dranhaengt!!!


Ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn sich die Gewinner auch richtig freuen)
Da bin ich mal gespannt auf den Bericht über den "Fahrradfang")))


----------



## fjordbutt (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*

is'n super gefühl wa? und bitte die digicam nicht vergessen mitzunehmen, wir wolln die rolle in aktion sehen #6  #r


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*



> und bitte die digicam nicht vergessen mitzunehmen, wir wolln die rolle in aktion sehen


Gute Idee)))


----------



## powermike1977 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*

darauf koennt ihr euch verlassen!!! werde wohl meinen kumpel dazu verknacken muessen die bilder zu knipsen-ich werde die rolle keine sekunde aus der hand legen!!!


----------



## Ramon (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*

ich denke bei einem nächsten Treffen kannst mal so 4-5 Kisten Bier springen lassen dann sind die anderen auch nicht so böse das du gewonnen hast und nicht sie. Ich übrigens auch


----------



## fjordbutt (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*

#g  #g  :m


----------



## powermike1977 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*

geht klar


----------



## Lachsy (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> darauf koennt ihr euch verlassen!!! werde wohl meinen kumpel dazu verknacken muessen die bilder zu knipsen-ich werde die rolle keine sekunde aus der hand legen!!!


wenn ich jemand an der Maas oder den Seen sitzen sehe , der über beide Backen grinzt, und mit argusaugen auf seine Rolle schaut dann weis ich wer das ist!

mfg Lachsy


----------



## powermike1977 (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewiner der letzten Formel 1 - Runde*

sauber erkannt!!!!
der typ grinst jetzt sogar noch mehr, denn ich habe am donnerstag meinen allerersten zander gelandet! leider ohne die neue rolle, aber dafuer geht's naechsten do. mit ihr wieder in oost marland auf die pirsch!


----------

